# JWH-XXX Comparison



## shepj (May 20, 2010)

I will try to update this everytime I try a new one:

*JWH-018: *

Indica-like high (high dosages are very sedating, semi narcotic-feeling)
Has a low dose-response curve (easy to get "too high")
Produces light - moderate euphoria
Produces very red eyes
Makes super-munchies occur
Strongest JWH (mg for mg) -that I have tried-
Can produce strong anxiety on large dosages
High dosages make you a zombie (very unfunctional high on large dosages) 

*JWH-073:*

Sativa-like high (This is some energy weed!)
Moderate - High Euphoria
Medium dose-response curve (can be "overdone" but you have to be silly to do so)
Headie high (don't get me wrong, it fucks you up, the effects I notice are mainly cerebral)
Average JWH (mg for mg)
My personal favorite JWH (very comparable to a Sativa)

*JWH-081:*

More Indica-dominant -than sativa- (calming but not sleepy high)
Higher dose-response curve than -018 (easier to find "correct"/pleasant dosage)
Produces calm-euphoria (it's not light, it's just calm)
Produces anxiolytic (anti-anxiety) effects
Very functional high (even on larger dosages)
Weakest JWH (mg for mg) -that I have -

^ don't be discouraged by that, it takes a little more (mg-wise) but the "sweet spot" is worth it. You also don't have to worry about smoking "too much".

_Ask if you have any questions (I can add more depth)_

***This is for comparison (feel free to add you comparisons).. but let's keep off topic discussion to a minimum.

​


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks. Was wondering what the differences were.


----------



## thizz13 (May 20, 2010)

Nice post till now I knew nothing of Jwh


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

Shepj, hope I'm not being too nosy, but what's the price range of that 073? i'm seeing from 60 on up?


----------



## thizz13 (May 21, 2010)

Dang I want to try some of this ish, would I pass on my probation doing this? I'm in wa


----------



## shepj (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Shepj, hope I'm not being too nosy, but what's the price range of that 073? i'm seeing from 60 on up?


~$50 a gram.



thizz13 said:


> would I pass on my probation doing this? I'm in wa


Yes. 

They fall under two categories:

Aminoalkylindoles & Naphthoylindoles

Which are cannabinoid agonists (yet not actually cannabinoids). They will not show up on a drug screen.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 21, 2010)

thanks man +rep


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 21, 2010)

know of anywhere I can get some in Ca? Id like to try it, see if I can get that beginners high again.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 21, 2010)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> know of anywhere I can get some in Ca? Id like to try it, see if I can get that beginners high again.


reputable company found through a search engine? wish i could find the one where shep is getting it for 50ish..of course i haven't really looked hard


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting to try 200 and 250  Then got a WIN compound to play with.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

shepj said:


> I'm still waiting to try 200 and 250  Then got a WIN compound to play with.


 I saw that 200 and 250 when i found the 073. Was curious, but figured you'd post about it. Let us know how they are


----------



## neohippy (May 22, 2010)

shepj said:


> I'm still waiting to try 200 and 250  Then got a WIN compound to play with.


Have you tested the CP or HU compunds by any chance?


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2010)

neohippy said:


> Have you tested the CP or HU compunds by any chance?


Not yet. I have acess to two CP compounds:


CP 47,497
CP 55,940

Which I get mixed up.. one of them is pretty overrated (so I hear), and I don't know much about the other (just not sure which is which lol).


----------



## stowandgrow (May 22, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> Dang I want to try some of this ish, would I pass on my probation doing this? I'm in wa


The answer is YES. I have a friend that is currently on probation, taking weekly piss tests. He failed the test when he "slipped up" and smoked some weed, but has pissed negative on every other test while smoking JWH.


----------



## neohippy (May 22, 2010)

shepj said:


> CP 47,497
> CP 55,940


Arent those quite unstable under normal conditions?


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2010)

neohippy said:


> Arent those quite unstable under normal conditions?


Probably. That's why they make vacuum sealers and freezers.


----------



## neohippy (May 22, 2010)

I meant for shipping and handling lol


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2010)

neohippy said:


> I meant for shipping and handling lol


meh.. I am sure to an extent they would degrade in the mail, but in all honesty, what won't? Some things are more stable than others, but other time everything degrades.

My guess:

They bag it, freeze it, wrap in in foil, freeze it some more, vacuum seal it, send it. 

Or something close to that... should retain some of the cold, remove the oxygen, block the light.


----------



## jahjah kush (May 24, 2010)

this jwh is it possible to overdose on it an die? is the price cheaper or more expensive than the real thing and when you smoke it do you put it on your weed or do you smoke it straight up


----------



## shepj (May 24, 2010)

jahjah kush said:


> this jwh is it possible to overdose on it an die?


You can die from drinking too much water (Hyponatremia, or water poisoning). On the dosages required to get high, I wouldn't worry about dying. I've tried some hefty dosages and am still kicking.



jahjah kush said:


> is the price cheaper or more expensive than the real thing


I vape ~5mg at a time.. so it's about $.25 a *hit.

_* A hit being enough to get rather high._



jahjah kush said:


> and when you smoke it do you put it on your weed or do you smoke it straight up


I "chase the dragon" (aluminum foil and a straw). We tried it in a vaporizer, it was simply to fine of a powder and slipped through the screen. You could put it on weed, tobacco, herbs, etc.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 24, 2010)

jahjah kush said:


> this jwh is it possible to overdose on it an die?


Well you'd have to be stupid to do that, but from what i've seen so far, over the couple dozen people that i know that have tried it, 2 people were very sensitive to it, and had VERY intense experiences to say the least...moderation + knowledge are key


----------



## jahjah kush (May 25, 2010)

hmm seems to have a very good response from you guys...im not too thrilled about smoking it like meth or crack though it is very cheap I think if i bought it id put it on some herbs and sell it


----------



## jahjah kush (May 25, 2010)

my question really should be could you die if you smoked a gram of it?


----------



## shepj (May 25, 2010)

jahjah kush said:


> my question really should be could you die if you smoked a gram of it?


I would imagine the LD50 is very high. If you smoke a gram you deserve to die regardless of if it kills you or not, the active dosage is probably >1mg (.001g).


----------



## sven deisel (May 25, 2010)

nice. smoke 2 grams


----------



## shepj (Jul 16, 2010)

time to review my first phenylacetylindole...

*JWH-250:*


Indica-like high *the sedating effects vary on dosage (_low dosages aren't sedating, high dosages are_)
Produces anxiolytic effects (_although not as pronounced nor as efficient as JWH-081_)
Light-euphoriant effects (_the least pronounced of the JWH-xxx's I have tried_)
Semi-narcotic high (_I find the narcotic feelings to be about as pronounced as the marijuana-like feelings_)

I feel that this substance needs at least a partial writeup to make the review complete. I have heard many a person mention that JWH-250 is not as potent as some of the other JWH-xxx compounds, I personally do not agree with that statement. I found the effects to be pronounced at approximately 5 milligrams (which fits right in with most of the other JWH-xxx's), so the potency does not lack. I think that people get the actual potency mixed up with the euphoriant effects.. as JWH-250 is not nearly as strong of a euphoriant as JWH-081, I think people automatically lable it as a weak substance. If you are looking for a euphoriant, then maybe JWH-250 is not for you; although, if you are looking for something that is functional and relaxing or a nice sleep-aid, maybe this is one to keep in mind. 

So far, I have not found this substance to have any exciting features. It's not that it isn't enjoyable, simply in comparison to the other JWH-xxx's I do not think JWH-250 holds up. Most definitely this is not a novel substance, if you are a connoisseur or looking to compare all the synthetic cannabinoid-like compounds, then this may be worth your time... but if you are looking for the next best thing, or an alternative to JWH-018 or JWH-073, your best bet would be to keep looking.​


----------



## Treeth (Jul 18, 2010)

Shepj you gotta pick up an oil pipe from a headshop, the only way to dose this stuff. You have to melt it good first, and then roll your little glob around, passing it over glass which is hot enough to vaporize it. Otherwise, it is probably best to "make your own spice" and then smoke that in a traditional vaporizer. 

JWH-200 is "weaker" than -250. Its effects are even more subtle, however for this it is more novel than -250?


----------



## shepj (Jul 18, 2010)

Treeth said:


> Shepj you gotta pick up an oil pipe from a headshop


Is there a chance you could post a picture of one? I usually chase the dragon with a little modification (which works very well, but it would be really nice to have a pipe that did it properly).



Treeth said:


> JWH-200 is "weaker" than -250. Its effects are even more subtle, however for this it is more novel than -250?


I have yet to try JWH-200 (although I should be getting an array of exotic cannabinoid-like substances in the near future), so I can not compare it yet.

I tried a dosage (estimated 10mg's) JWH-250 the other day.. I have to say, the potency was almost uncomfortably strong, so another +1 against it being "weak"... it is simply bland. The effects are not really captivating. When I get some JWH-200 I will update my comparison.


----------



## shepj (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pic beakback, I will see if I can find one.. headshops usually carry them?

No problem, I will have more on the way! I should be getting a couple WIN compounds fairly soon and if people are interested in hearing about the CP's I am sure I can work soemthing out.


----------



## iSmoke4Fun (Jul 19, 2010)

is that shit good to mix with tobacco in a jay/bong?


----------



## Swag (Jul 19, 2010)

So Shepj I want to know your opinion on supposed evidence of the Napthlene ring in JWH-018 to be linked to malignant tumors, supposedly tested by a pharmaceutical lab for future testing as a transdermal(?) patch. I found an article about it on BL... and as i've seen from your posts your quite a spice head. Care to lay down some info.?


----------



## shepj (Jul 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> So Shepj I want to know your opinion on supposed evidence of the Napthlene ring in JWH-018 to be linked to malignant tumors, supposedly tested by a pharmaceutical lab for future testing as a transdermal(?) patch. I found an article about it on BL... and as i've seen from your posts your quite a spice head. Care to lay down some info.?


I urge you to reread the original article:

http://www.viceland.com/int/v16n2/htdocs/hamiltons-pharmacopeia-610.php



> JWH-018 has never been tested on humans, but drugs in the same family have been studied on mice.


They did not say JWH-018 caused malignant tumors in mice; they said drugs in the same family as JWH-018 caused malignant tumors in mice. I am not sure if they are directing the "same family" portion towards aminoalkylindoles or naphthoylindoles though.. 

I think they may be referencing JWH-015 when they mention carcinogenicity:



> Epoxidation of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons can produce carcinogenic metabolites


Here is a little something you should read about JWH-018 if you are interested in the toxicity:

http://www.mindfully.org/JWH/JWH-018/JWH-018-Toxicity-Results.htm



iSmoke4Fun said:


> is that shit good to mix with tobacco in a jay/bong?


It is best (_imho_) when it is vaporized. If you have interest in putting it on something like tobacco I would recommend making a solution of JWH-018 dissolved in acetone to apply it to the tobacco. Although personally, I do not recommend smoking tobacco.​


----------



## Swag (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know if you included this but with my experience JWH is like taking a bong rip of dank to the face and then after about 25-30 minutes you say "wait wasn't I just stoned?". It reminds me of cocaine in that sense but it has weed effects to it.I guess that's why I kind of strayed away from it. I ended up selling half the bag I had left to a friend but he left it at my house and I smoked the rest in 4 days. It raised my cannabinoid tolerance through the roof so I was smoking 2-3x the amount then when I started and it only lasted 30 minutes. I guess I just have an addictive personality... but I believe there could be a higher potential for abuse with JWH then pot just for the fact it's stronger and shorter lived, just as people are more inclined to get addicted to crack then cocaine. Though they effect 2 different receptors in the body so weither the same mental addiction could occur is debatable.


----------



## shepj (Jul 20, 2010)

Swag, I have not noticed a short lasting buzz except for JWH-250 (which is very up and down). If you are comparing JWH-infused-blends, that is totally different than a straight
JWH-xxx. In all honesty, I see no difference in smoking JWH-xxx's and refined cannabis products (hash, hash oil, budder, etc.) as they are of increased potency; you simply have to adjust your dosage to fit accordingly. If you can get addicted to JWH-xxx's you can get addicted to marijuana, it is the same two receptors (CB1/CB2).


----------



## Swag (Jul 20, 2010)

shepj said:


> It is best (_imho_) when it is vaporized. If you have interest in putting it on something like tobacco I would recommend making a solution of JWH-018 dissolved in acetone to apply it to the tobacco. Although personally, I do not recommend smoking tobacco.​


I tried extraction of JWH-018 by evaporating about a 1/4 gram Acetone and then letting about 8-10 grams of marshmellow soak in the acetone in a coffee filter. I used this method as I believed it would be the best to even out the dosing and not risk getting dangerous large amounts of JWH in specific areas of the material. I let the material soak for about 3-4 hours and then allowed the Marshmellow leaf to dry at room temperature for about 10-12 hours. The resulting product I got was acetone smelling Marshmellow leaf. There was sparkles of what looked like green kief on the bottom of the bowl I had the stuff sitting in... I was reluctant to smoke it but that what friends are for hah, so one of my friends smoked it he said it got him high like JWH normally does but there was definetly less JWH on the bottom of the bowl then I had originally put in. I'm guessing the Naptha wasn't able to pass through the coffee filter causing the JWH to sink to the bottom of the bowl, or maybe I was supposed to stir it. I was looking to get another g of it before the DEA came down with the hammer on it, I was just hoping for a better method of extracting it into material.


----------



## juju bee (Jul 25, 2010)

Seriously, if anyone did actually smoke a gram of jwh, besides probably really wanting to die, you should probably be shot for being an idiot. Anyone that doesn't realize that jwh and marijuana are completely different in every way..... smell, sight, effect, duration, etc you should not be smoking it and definitely not in the same amounts! Plain and simple. Come on, you need to somewhat educated at least to the correct dosage. If not, don't complain about almost dying and don't start saying the stuff should be banned. 

I have no affiliation with them, but I found a site that sells a kit to make your own jwh incense called the "Spice K2 Style Incense Blend Kit". The reason im writing about it is, since I now make my own jwh incense, I know exactly what ingredients go in to my blends. I don't worry anymore about what kind of weird shit is in my incense. I use to get headaches after smoking retail spice blends, but since I've been making my own, the headaches have gone away. I don't know why, but they're gone. Only thing I can think of is that these retail blends put in filler chemicals & herbs that gave me headaches. When I say filler, I mean stuff that probably has no mind effect, but takes up space and weight. But now that I only use three ingredients in my spice, they're gone. The way I make my blends is simple, 2oz. of foliage, 1 gram jwh, and flavoring extract. That's it! It's just like K2, Spice Gold or any of the other blends in the stores. One of my nerd friends says my blends are about 15mg/g, which is fairly close to the effects of K2 Summit. Other people use a combination of foliage like marshmallow, mullein, damiana,etc etc. Ya Whatever. I've found the type of foliage really doesn't matter all that much. Combining the different types together is cool, but it really doesn't effect much of anything, not even the taste. The taste is effected by the flavoring extracts and how much jwh is in it. That's it. So if you like spice style incense blends, but worry about what goes into them, you might wanna start making your own like me.


----------



## shepj (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice link Juju Bee, I think it is a great idea to have someone offering everything you need to make your own blend.. it eliminates all the "_How much of ____ do I use for this (amount) of ____?_" and makes it clear cut for people. Also, it allows you to know exactly how much of what is going into you and the purity of the JWH's you're using.

Also, I think I have found a purpose for JWH-250! It serves very well when "blending" jwh's. I did a bowl of:


10mg's JWH-073
4mg's JWH-081
1mg JWH-250

(_all numbers are approximate_)

it was better than most weed I have smoked (_minus the flavor.. now only if I can get cannabis flavor extract_).​


----------



## notorious (Jul 26, 2010)

I have tried 7 research chem's here's my personal list of potency.
Jw:18,jw73,jw81,win 55 212-2. 
The win55 is the weakest and imho a worthless chem. Up to 25mg so far with a very very weak calming type of high. The other jw's were dosed @ 10-15mg.


----------



## shepj (Jul 26, 2010)

There was a vendor selling WIN 55212-2 and essentially it has two active isomers (I think) that cancelled each other out. You could have shitty stock.


----------



## eznuke (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had 10mg J-018 and 10mg J-073, and that sure did the job for me  - 

ShepJ, I'm interested in trying the mix you did above, is it really better than weed? I'll check it out after I order some J-250, I think I already have J-81. The only thing that keeps me from doing it that way is the taste you mentioned, how bad is it?

-ez


----------



## notorious (Jul 26, 2010)

So I called the company which I used for the first time with this win 55 order and she offered to swap me for another product.all good as long as they pull through which I'm sure they will.


----------



## shepj (Jul 27, 2010)

eznuke said:


> ShepJ, I'm interested in trying the mix you did above, is it really better than weed? I'll check it out after I order some J-250, I think I already have J-81. The only thing that keeps me from doing it that way is the taste you mentioned, how bad is it?


It hits a really broad spectrum; the -081 makes it calming, yet not sedating, with some tranquil euphoria. The -073 makes it "sativa-dominant", as in, more energetic, cerebral high, high euphoria. The -250 is a bit empty by itself but in blends, adds effects making the whole combination hit every spectrum of weed effects. I would say it is like smoking a 60:40 Sativa:Indica, but it is more full than that. It really hits Sativa effects, Indica effects, and a hybridization of the two all at the same time.

The taste wasn't that bad really, it is just not like enjoying the taste of fine cannabis.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jul 27, 2010)

JWH-018 has been shown to cause profound changes in CB1 receptor density following administration, causing desensitization to its effects more rapidly than related cannabinoids.

keep smoking that shit, then weed won't get you loaded any more. lookin foreward to that?


----------



## HiGhCoMmAnD420 (Jul 27, 2010)

JWH-018 is the shit if you smoke to much you trip haha but like if u dont know that u smoked too much. u will flip out! haha it happend to my friend he was freakin out


----------



## shepj (Jul 28, 2010)

HiGhCoMmAnD420 said:


> if u dont know that u smoked too much.


That is why you use a .001g scale.. btw you from Southern or Nothern NH?



tinyTURTLE said:


> JWH-018 has been shown to cause profound changes in CB1 receptor density following administration, causing desensitization to its effects more rapidly than related cannabinoids.


I don't doubt that; it is approximately four to five times stronger than THC, what did you expect? That is why you:

1) Don't smoke it daily
2) Take a break for a while to let your tolerance fall


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Jul 29, 2010)

-018 Can mind-fark hardcore. If you forget you're high, you might believe hell is where you are. -073 Comes on fast, is more tactile, enthusiastic, & makes copulation awesome. -081 Takes SWIM 12 minutes to feel the onset of effects. Strong analgesic with motivation. JWH-081 Deep Study for Intractable Pain: (SWIM started w/ 2.1 grams. Dosed daily for 6 weeks... 2100 milligrams/45 days/7 doses throughout day = Each dose was approximately 6 milligrams). That is roughly 315 doses! Each administration was prepared the same way: A consistent amount was "eye-balled" with a very small scoop (1/4 the size of a paper match-head, or 1/4 of a BB), then loaded onto a tiny spoon. Hold over flame until just melted, allow 20 seconds to cool, then collect a goober with a fine screwdriver. This can be vaporized just like hash or keif. A smoking implement with 5 layered screens prevents melt-thru. Do not inject or insufflate! The 081 has a more forgiving margin of error than 018, should a dose be over-measured. SWIM has both purposefully and accidentally consumed over-amounts to ascertain effects and risks of all three JWH's listed above (with realistic reservation), alone and in conjunction with cannabis. The JWH series are not intended to "replace" Marijuana, and should not be forced into that role. Incidentally, any JWH type will compete with any Marijuana strain for the same, limited number of receptors. If a chemical is a "full agonist" of CB1/CB2 sites, the greater affinity pushes the pot aside, effectively wasting the pot. The sudden come-down can be positive if one wanted to be straight in time for work. Once familiarized with the effects of each, consistent pain management results can be obtained. Tolerance did not seem to develop dose-by-dose or day-by-day. However, at the end of the 081 trial SWIM noticed some overall buildup, requiring slightly larger/more frequent dosing. As with any exogenous cannabinoids, the body down-regulates its' own form (anandamide) with repeated exposure, requiring some rest to normalize. As far as a smoking blend substitute, SWIM wants little or no combustible fiber. When heated properly, JWH does NOT combust and leave acetaldehide & ash behind. This is more a medicinal chemical than a party drug. Somewhat like an asthma inhaler. But, Cannabis will always have its' place and there are still ongoing, cutting-edge trials by Actual Scientists using Gas Chromatography and such. The future is bright indeed.


----------



## eznuke (Jul 29, 2010)

shepj said:


> It hits a really broad spectrum; the -081 makes it calming, yet not sedating, with some tranquil euphoria. The -073 makes it "sativa-dominant", as in, more energetic, cerebral high, high euphoria. The -250 is a bit empty by itself but in blends, adds effects making the whole combination hit every spectrum of weed effects. I would say it is like smoking a 60:40 Sativa:Indica, but it is more full than that. It really hits Sativa effects, Indica effects, and a hybridization of the two all at the same time.
> 
> The taste wasn't that bad really, it is just not like enjoying the taste of fine cannabis.


Hey Shep, just got the J-250 in, I'll will try it out on my days off and let you know if it has the same effects on me. By the way, what scale are you using to weight out your jwh? I got an acculab, not the best, but it gets the job done ( :

Ez


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 29, 2010)

i was wondering whats an average does of jwh-018? and whats a high dose(like to where i would get extremely high but nowere close to lethal) also what are some ways that you take it? and what way gives you the most effects? i pretty new to jwh


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Jul 30, 2010)

The functional dose for JWH-018 is 3 - 6 milligrams. Over 10 milligrams is where things get shaky, over 15 milli's things can get downright spooky. The LD50 is way high; don't even consider going there. If you are comfortable/familiar with occasional cannabis paranoia & elevated heart rate, you should be fine. But the real concern is the distinct possibility of FORGETTING YOU'RE HIGH! As long as you remember this at all times, you can navigate rough waters, knowing you'll come down. This JWH, you cannot just do more & more. As one fellow said, "when you're mega, you're mega", and there is no more up. I really hate to even mention PCP or Ketamine, for instance, but a JWH-018 overdose is not like "Tripping Balls". Not a few individuals have obsessed over Hell and thinking they're either already there or soon going, and acted out strangely. Vaping is the only way, and it has to be a 'goober', or the fine powder will just get sucked through the screen. Don't let flame touch it, draw slow, hold long. The chemical taste can grow on you, it's funky but gentle (K2, by comparison, feels hot on the throat). At 99% potency, if you can see the exhale, the hit was too big. Lungs only have so much surface area, so multiple hits over several minutes rather than a large hit is advisable.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 30, 2010)

SaturatedSynapse said:


> The functional dose for JWH-018 is 3 - 6 milligrams. Over 10 milligrams is where things get shaky, over 15 milli's things can get downright spooky. The LD50 is way high; don't even consider going there. If you are comfortable/familiar with occasional cannabis paranoia & elevated heart rate, you should be fine. But the real concern is the distinct possibility of FORGETTING YOU'RE HIGH! As long as you remember this at all times, you can navigate rough waters, knowing you'll come down. This JWH, you cannot just do more & more. As one fellow said, "when you're mega, you're mega", and there is no more up. I really hate to even mention PCP or Ketamine, for instance, but a JWH-018 overdose is not like "Tripping Balls". Not a few individuals have obsessed over Hell and thinking they're either already there or soon going, and acted out strangely. Vaping is the only way, and it has to be a 'goober', or the fine powder will just get sucked through the screen. Don't let flame touch it, draw slow, hold long. The chemical taste can grow on you, it's funky but gentle (K2, by comparison, feels hot on the throat). At 99% potency, if you can see the exhale, the hit was too big. Lungs only have so much surface area, so multiple hits over several minutes rather than a large hit is advisable.


so i would be fine if i did somewere between 10-15 mg right?


----------



## eznuke (Jul 30, 2010)

Swim says begin with 3-5mg just to be on the safe side and swim also recommends you weight this with a 0.001 scale, not the common 0.1g scale. GL

Ez


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Jul 31, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> so i would be fine if i did somewere between 10-15 mg right?


I suggest at least a dozen "safe dose" opportunities to be firmly grounded. When people say, "This XXX is more like Sativa, This XXX is more like Indica", it's a vague generalization. JWH series ARE NOT cannabinoids, or cannabinoid analogues, or "more potent that THC", blah blah. Each compound was unique enough to have earned an individual patent. It is "novel" that they bind to CB1/CB2 receptors. A metaphor could be... If I could squeeze down a narrow hallway, and a dog could squeeze down the same narrow hallway, that doesn't make us both people, or dogs, does it? Second, DO have some JWH-073 on hand when titrating your JWH-018 experience upwards. If anxiety rears its' fuggly head, it can be more calmative. Don't try to "eyeball" without sufficient experience; Much preferable is an accurate scale.


----------



## shepj (Aug 1, 2010)

SaturatedSynapse said:


> When people say, "This XXX is more like Sativa, This XXX is more like Indica", it's a vague generalization.


I really do not agree with that statement; to say that JWH-073 is sativa-like it is saying that a Sativa strain of marijuana binds to your CB1/CB2 receptors in a similar mechanism (or proportions).



SaturatedSynapse said:


> JWH series ARE NOT cannabinoids, or cannabinoid analogues, or "more potent that THC", blah blah..


They are "designer cannabinoids", but to be more proper, they are "cannabinoid agonists" (_well I am sure there are some antagonists out there as well_). In the case of JWH-018 it is an aminoalkylindole and further more, a naphthoylindole. It binds approximately 5x stronger than THC.


----------



## seabass43 (Aug 1, 2010)

Shep,

What JWH gives the best funny high? The best experience I had on marijuana was watching a tv show and finding everything hilarious. I tried k2 summit and got this feeling...I'm not sure what JWH is in that though.


----------



## eznuke (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried jwh-19 yet?

ez


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Aug 1, 2010)

With due respect, JWH are not cannabinoids. They function similar to some cannabinoids. Over 400 chemicals in cannabis; NONE remotely resemble any JWH. Sativa/Indica terms are helpful, as are cannabinol, cannabidiol, tetrahydrocannabivarin etc... I've smoked the herb for over twenty years, love my medical recommendation, but I have had numerous experiences with JWH's that far exceed or differ from that of various strains of cannabis.


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2010)

seabass43 said:


> What JWH gives the best funny high?


I am not sure what is in K2 Summit, but in all honesty I think that the "funny high" may be dose dependent. I would guess your best chance would be with JWH-073 (as it is very euphoric), but I think you would have to find which dose produced which effect.



SaturatedSynapse said:


> With due respect, JWH are not cannabinoids. They function similar to some cannabinoids.


They are categorized under cannabinoids.

It goes (JWH-018.):

Cannabinoid > Synthetic Cannabinoid Receptor Agonists > Aminoaklkylindole > Naphthoylindole

They function the same way as other cannabinoids; they affect your CB1/CB2 receptor..



SaturatedSynapse said:


> Over 400 chemicals in cannabis; NONE remotely resemble any JWH.


So structural similarity determines if a substance is a cannabinoid or not? 

Anandamide (N-arachidonoylethanolamine) does not share the structure of THC but is an endogenous cannabinoid agonist. What about substances like Dexanabinol (HU-211)?


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Aug 5, 2010)

shepj said:


> I am not sure what is in K2 Summit, but in all honesty I think that the &quot;funny high&quot; may be dose dependent. I would guess your best chance would be with JWH-073 (as it is very euphoric), but I think you would have to find which dose produced which effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiki says THC is not a FULL agonist at either CB1, or CB2. BIG Difference.


----------



## shepj (Aug 6, 2010)

SaturatedSynapse said:


> Wiki says THC is not a FULL agonist at either CB1, or CB2. BIG Difference.


Without the use of the internet, how about you tell me the difference?


----------



## gbis59ll (Aug 6, 2010)

good info that is some biased information you have their but on the contary very valuble yet municipal


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 7, 2010)

On big doses do you guys freak out? and if you don't when do you stop smoking?


----------



## shepj (Aug 7, 2010)

Corben157 said:


> On big doses do you guys freak out? and if you don't when do you stop smoking?


It amazes me how many people have panick attacks on JWH-xxx's.. quite honestly, it is a sign of lack of control of one's body. If you smoke "too much" and start to freak out, lay back and breathe deep and try to clear your thoughts (takes a little practice). I have smoked upwards of 80mg's of various JWH-xxx's in an evening and did not freak out (_I do not recommend trying this dosage unless you have a high tolerance -mentally and physically- and have extreme control over your body and mind_).


----------



## 17khgp (Aug 7, 2010)

0.001 gram scales cost over a hundred so I would rather have a different way to measure. Is 1/4 bb size about 5mg? Maybe I,m missing something but that seems pretty easy to judge just using your eye. 

I got some jwh-018 (5 grams) ordered and have found this thread very informative.

That one person said their high only lasted 30 min. Everywhere else I have read describes the high lasting at least 3 hours. How long does it last?

This seems like a miracle drug. Strong, long lasting, and cheap. At 5 mg a high I bought 1000 trips for $110. That's 11 cents per 3 hour trip. Delivered for free.

This is sold as a fertilizer. Is that bs or could it help our weed grow if added to water?


----------



## shepj (Aug 7, 2010)

17khgp said:


> 0.001 gram scales cost over a hundred so I would rather have a different way to measure.


You can get a cheap .001g scale for less than $100; granted I would not weigh out a DOx with it, it will weigh JWH-xxx's just fine. If you are not responsible enough to go buy a scale, you are not responsible enough to use the substance.. safety first.



17khgp said:


> That one person said their high only lasted 30 min. Everywhere else I have read describes the high lasting at least 3 hours. How long does it last?


JWH-018 is pretty long lasting, at least a few hours. Some of them are a little shorter or longer and I also find it is a bit dose-dependent.



17khgp said:


> This is sold as a fertilizer. Is that bs or could it help our weed grow if added to water?


More than likely it would kill your plants.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

If i sprayed JWH-XXX on my bud and smoked it would it get me super stoned? Im not talking about dirt or mids.


----------



## shepj (Aug 7, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> If i sprayed JWH-XXX on my bud and smoked it would it get me super stoned?


Yes, they potentiate one another.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

shepj said:


> Yes, they potentiate one another.


Someone should sell half grams for a gram price with JWH on it and tell them they wont even need it all ahha.


----------



## notorious (Aug 11, 2010)

Ny news on the newjwh 019? Nyone?


----------



## eznuke (Aug 14, 2010)

no one has checked out jwh-19 yet?


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2010)

There really is not too much information out there about it yet.. here is a great report from Blue Light:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=518218

When I test it I will also review it.


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Aug 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> Without the use of the internet, how about you tell me the difference?


Shepj, having given the matter more thought... My answer to why Wiki would state that THC is not a full agonist @ CB1/CB2 is best described with an alcohol metaphor, which i am reluctant to do at the risk of sounding cliche' or worse. Let's compare a pint beer having 1oz. alcohol vs. just one straight ounce of everclear. At the proportion of 1 shot glass : 16 oz. beer, would we say pure alcohol is sixteen times more potent than an ounce of alcohol diluted into a pint? We could, but fact is the water weight would greatly slow down the absorption, and diuresis would induce even greater clearance of the alcohol from the body. One could never get inebriated faster with beer than hard liquor. Dig? Now, while JWH can fully agonize certain cannabinoid receptor sites, (docking might be a better term), the longer/larger herbal-derived THC must perform more contortions to get past the bouncer, so to speak. The body's affinity for JWH above anandamide is fascinating, yes? My half-assertion that JWH compounds maybe shouldn't be categorized with cannabinoids draws from the fact that different metabolites are involved in the degradation and elimination of JWH than THC.


----------



## shepj (Aug 18, 2010)

SaturatedSynapse, personally that was an amazing repsponse, not cliché at all. I do not follow the logic as to the metabolism though.. beer and hard liquor are both alcohol, regardless of their rate of absorption or elimination.

Cannabinoid - Cannabinoids are a group of terpenophenolic compounds present in Cannabis.

Technically, you are correct. JWH-xxx's are not cannabinoids if we use this definition.

Cannabinoids - are a group of chemicals which activate the body's cannabinoid receptors.

When using this definition, JWH-series, AM-series, CP-series, and WIN-series chemicals all fall under the proper definition of a cannabinoid.


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Aug 19, 2010)

Shepj, I respectfully agree with your nomenclature. Let us remember, however, that at one point in time (tax stamp act), even Cannabis was categorized under 'narcotics'.


----------



## skefaman (Aug 21, 2010)

i suggest not vaping more than 30mg......... 8( i thought my heart was gonna explode


----------



## SaturatedSynapse (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think one could absorb 30mg's in one hit- I'm not debating that it f*ck*d you up, but several smaller hits over time is best? (less wasteful, that is).


----------



## skefaman (Aug 25, 2010)

i have a oil vape so nothin is wasted


----------



## eznuke (Sep 21, 2010)

My .0001 scale is no longer functioning properly, and I'm don't like having to spray the jwh/acetone mix on the herb evenly anymore, and to be honest I don't think the mg's per gram are always consistent for me. Is it safe to just sink my herb in a cup of my jwh-xxx/acetone mix? Would this make the mg's to each Gram even/uneven? I think this is safe to do as I have done it with other mixes, but I need to get confirmation from someone experienced. 

Thanks.


----------



## orange34 (Mar 3, 2011)

What happened to this thread? There was so much great information, then it just died... 

Things have obviously changed a lot since "018," "073," etc. were commonly available, and even since the last post when newer substances were beginning to replace those.

Anyway, I have some personal insights regarding most of newer (and legal) JWH compounds, but I don't know if this topic was stopped for a reason(?)


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 3, 2011)

Share some insight  
Just made myself a 122 blend and a 250 blend this week.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

gonna eat some jwh chocolates later, got 15-18 mg of jwh 018 in each chocolate.


----------



## NP88 (Mar 4, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> gonna eat some jwh chocolates later, got 15-18 mg of jwh 018 in each chocolate.



How did this work out for you? I've been meaning to try jwh orally, but haven't had the chance. How much do you normally smoke at a time? I can't wait to hear your response!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 4, 2011)

oh man i forgot to eat them, haha, I will soon probably tonight, uhm im hoping there gonna be awsome, i've yet to take jwh orally, but i've read 10-15 mg is good starting point

i almost never smoke it, when i do its on spice made with about 40 grams of mullien/damina with 2 grams of jwh... then i only smoke a bowl or two to get high.


----------



## NP88 (Mar 10, 2011)

i just ate 26 mg of jwh about an hour ago. I don;t feel much, if anything at this point. I'm going to give it another 45 minutes, then re dose.

UPDATE: It is now 1:30. I have consumed 50mg of jwh18 over the past hour and a half, and i don't really feel too much. Especially considering that if I had smoked this amount, I'd be crazy high. 

UPDATE: its about 230, and i do feel high. Similar to have eating about .4 ish of some marijuana edibles. I took one hit of MJ from my volcano, and now I'm pretty damn stoned.

The cost of jwh is low enough that if i were to find the appropriate dose, it would still be worth consuming this chemical orally. I just haven't found that dosage yet.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont smoke it or use it regularly, and i found that about 20-25 mg is about perfect for me, or about 15-17 mg if im gonna smoke real weed while on it.

the combo of eating jwh and smoking real weed, knocked me on my ass the last two nights, on its own the jwh felt sorta hollow, cant tell your high the hole time, mix with real weed, and man i was sooo high


----------



## bilbocybin (May 17, 2011)

Just got AM-2201, anyone know how that stacks up to 122/81/18/etc.??


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 17, 2011)

no idea but i love your screen name


----------



## Martins (May 18, 2011)

what is 122 like ?


----------



## Swag (May 18, 2011)

Martins said:


> what is 122 like ?


Just a shot in the dark....like smoking marijuana?


----------



## th4n13l (Jun 10, 2011)

I vaporized about 50 mg and had intense high with lots of confusion and the world looked very close and unfamiliar has anyone had similar dose?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 10, 2011)

Of which chem?


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah what he said. 50mg is alot if its something like 018. i dont even fuck with my jwh's i just like them for when im out in public. i can lace some rolly cigs and sit at the casino and get baked right in front of everyone and noone is none the wiser


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 11, 2011)

I am going to try some JWH-018 in my e-cig I just picked up.

I have some ejuice coming, flavoured nicotine. But I figure JWH should work, but its very possible that I will try it with freebase DMT. Let yea'll know how it goes.


----------



## th4n13l (Jun 11, 2011)

Jwh-210 it was a white powder


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 11, 2011)

i never tried the 210. the only reason i even bothered with them was because i was still on parole. now that i can smoke the real stuff i just keep it on hand for public events and incase i ever want to change jobs. the 073 is very nice with mxe tho but so is the real deal. has anyone tried snorting a jwh? was thinking of making a 073 mxe blend. might as well fig something out to do with it as i have about a lifetime supply of each. well maybe not lifetime but im sure 25g's of each will go along way


----------

